# Itrader???



## Sonofthe7thSign (Sep 8, 2011)

Do I need to do somthing to start a profile??? other thatn actually buy sell or trade somthing?


----------



## espman (Sep 8, 2011)

You don't need to start anything, after a sucessful deal others will more than likely add to your iTrader. However, as per the new classified rules, you've got to get your post count up a bit to use the classifieds.


> *******************************
> *You NEED to have these two conditions met prior to posting. If not your thread will be silently deleted/closed.*
> 
> *a) Minimum 100 posts (subject to you not just being a post whore)*
> ...


----------



## Sonofthe7thSign (Sep 9, 2011)

ok kewl I was thinking it was somthing like that. thanx.


----------

